# Does anyone know where to buy fudge haircare?



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone...just a quick and easy question I hope. I want to buy some Fudge haircare but I can't seem to find any, does anyone where I can buy it? I live in Downtown so Dubai Mall would be the easiest.

Thasnk in advance!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

I use the matte head styling product from fudge and get it from the mall, but I guess it depends what you want from the range as they may not stock every fudge item

I picked one up from one of the gents salons in dubai mall after doing my waitrose shopping. It's literally right after waitrose towards the parking.


----------

